#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  What are the best payment gateways in Sri Lanka For an eCommerce site?

## Bhavya

These days eCommerce startups become very popular in Sri Lanka. When It comes to eCommerce a working search function and a payment gateway are very important. A payment gateway gives you the authority to take credit card payment. Can you guys suggest me best payment gateways in Sri Lanka for an eCommerce business?

----------

